# 1 week old pup



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! Her nose went black FAST! Arent they pink when they're born?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Little white girl, one and only white in the litter.
> So sweet...


She's a cutie. Did you get silvers?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Awww love her! I bet the families cannot wait for their babies SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Soooo CUUUTE !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Little white girl, one and only white in the litter.
> So sweet...


Kiss her lips for me K?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh, so very sweet! I can smell puppy breath, if I close my eyes....I LOVE puppy breath!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, how adorable! Makes me want to pick her up and kiss, kiss, kiss her little black spot of a nose!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yes! Get in line we have a kiss on the lips Sniffing puppy breath and now kiss on the nose..


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, her brothers and sisters are going to be silver. She sure sticks out, you might say... she's going to get lots of attention!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a darling Baby!!!


----------



## KCWood (Nov 20, 2009)

Olie said:


> Awww love her! I bet the families cannot wait for their babies SO EXCITING!!!


We are!

Cute picture of the cream girl, Karen.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KCWood said:


> We are!
> 
> Cute picture of the cream girl, Karen.


So have you figured out the crate and the pic and all that ?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a little sweetheart.


----------



## KCWood (Nov 20, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> So have you figured out the crate and the pic and all that ?


Not yet. I think that Karen is going to wait until the pups are a little older to take the picture. I've decided on a crate but not sure that's how I want to present the present. If that makes sense. We'll use one for sure though when we have the puppy. Thanks for asking


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder if having them each open a box that had a dog toy in it. They'd be be confused why Santa would bring them that...
Then perhaps a book for each child... age appropriate, could be about a poodle, simple dog training... also I just bought a few copies of Wendy Wahman's book "Don't Lick The Dog" one for me and the other two for grandkids. It would be cute if they each got a picture of their puppy, maybe taped in the inside cover. 

Did you see that Target has a soft toy and book set of Poodlena? Just adorable... course rather girlie in pink but that would be wonderful too.

(I bought two!)

I'll keep thinking!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KCWood said:


> Not yet. I think that Karen is going to wait until the pups are a little older to take the picture. I've decided on a crate but not sure that's how I want to present the present. If that makes sense. We'll use one for sure though when we have the puppy. Thanks for asking


I think the whole thing is so much fun You have a very lucky family .. This will be a Christmas they will never forget.. That is special !!!!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

How sweet!


----------



## KCWood (Nov 20, 2009)

desertreef said:


> I wonder if having them each open a box that had a dog toy in it. They'd be be confused why Santa would bring them that...
> Then perhaps a book for each child... age appropriate, could be about a poodle, simple dog training... also I just bought a few copies of Wendy Wahman's book "Don't Lick The Dog" one for me and the other two for grandkids. It would be cute if they each got a picture of their puppy, maybe taped in the inside cover.
> 
> Did you see that Target has a soft toy and book set of Poodlena? Just adorable... course rather girlie in pink but that would be wonderful too.
> ...


Thanks for the good ideas. I'm definitely buying the "Don't Lick the Dog" book. It sounds perfect for my family. Actually reading your ideas has helped me get some of my own. Here's my plan:

--Get an inexpensive dog bed and tape the picture of the puppy on it.
--put puppy related presents on top of the picture
--have the kids open the puppy related presents and then see the picture of our puppy (or one that looks a lot like our puppy ) looking up at them.

Sound good?

Why a pet bed? I want to work with the kids on having spots in the house where they have to leave the puppy alone. One place will be the crate and the other place will be on the bed. So the puppy can have a place to go when we are eating or when he wants to be left alone but not go into his crate.

Why an inexpensive one? Well I plan to buy a better one when we get to know our puppy better. 

What do you think?


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Very cute baby!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is a precious little one! Lots of wonderful ideas here for presenting her as a gift. I would have a ball with something like that. Can't wait to hear how you do it!!
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KCWood said:


> Thanks for the good ideas. I'm definitely buying the "Don't Lick the Dog" book. It sounds perfect for my family. Actually reading your ideas has helped me get some of my own. Here's my plan:
> 
> --Get an inexpensive dog bed and tape the picture of the puppy on it.
> --put puppy related presents on top of the picture
> ...


It all sounds wonderful and so thoughtful !


----------

